# Camp site for motorhome near marbella.



## Babbs (Oct 1, 2008)

Hello. have been on this site before looking for info re camp sites, had not decided at that time if we 'oldies' had the courage to drive to spain in our motorhome, well now we are going to take the plunge and drive there for the winter months. Being 'oldies' we are looking for a site near to a town, not in the mountains as hubby, not the best motorhome driver, does not like narrow mountainous roads! And quite frankly, he has scared me witless on quite a few occasions with his 'expert' driving around narrow roads here in the Uk and in Ireland. We are looking for a site around Marbella (not in Marbella as I've no doubt we would not be able to afford it), maybe south of Marbella and with good bus/rail links into a town/city. A heated pool would be nice but not a necessity, maybe a reasonable walk to a beach. Would appreciate any info, and also, what would be the cheapest, and most convenient ferry route from the UK to Spain, I've looked at the Santander ferry and it is really expensive. It is a long drive whichever way we travel, are there any safe stopover points along the way. Regards, Babbs


----------



## NotinUse (Oct 3, 2009)

Yes Santander is only worth considering if there is a time factor. I always travel up to Calais and save around £400 even with the ferry cost. Me and the van from Santander every time I check its around £800.
Camping in France is a pleasure with the free aires, puts Spain and the UK to shame, although that wouldn't be difficult with the Uk with whatever.

Anyway take a look at this site on tripadviser Camping Cabopino Campground Reviews and Photos, Marbella, Spain - TripAdvisor Not used it myself but heard good reports.


----------

